# Gaggia classic



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I have some gaggia classic refurbs if anyone wants a nice machine

mark


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Mark, do you have any at the moment?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

got an " as new one. brand new boiler fitted as the original split. otherwise its as new, comes with all accessories and 3 designer cups


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds good. How much are you after for it?


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

Mark -

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I'm new here and don't have quite enough posts to PM yet.

Do you supply parts & spares for Gaggia machines? I have a Classic that I think needs a lower temperature water thermostat, and possibly a group head seal.

Thanks and sorry again for the hijack!

Noel


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

due to its condition and accessories looking for £130

mark


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Does that include delivery?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

would need to add £10 for post.

mark


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Go on then, I'll take it!


----------

